# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  لمن فقدو السيرفر المجاني لاجهزة اي جي( محاوله ناجحه100%9

## yassirali66

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــم
 *********************
 الاخوه الاعضاء الاماجد:-
 يسرني ان اقدم لكم وللذين فقدوا السيرفر المجاني لاجهزة الاي جي 740-525 ولم يكملوا العام علي السيرفر المجاني ان اقدم لهم هذه الطريقه والتي اثبتت نجاحها بمعدل 100% واليكم الطريقه:-
 اولا ولكثره تنزيل  السوفتات وملفات الباك اب وغيرها فان الاجهزه يمكنها قبول السوفتات ولكنها  لا تعمل بهذه السوفتات لذا يجن ان نقوم بضبط المصنع بالدخول بزر مانيو ثم  البحث عنinstalation والضغط علي زر ok ستجد قائمه وفي اخرها ستجد
 factory defauit يتم الدخول اليها بزر ok بعدها سيعمل الجهاز تلقائيا بعدها يجب ضغط زر مانيو لحفظ المعلومات والخروج .
 الان اصبح جهازك يعمل بضبط المصنع يتم ادخال سوفت 28-4 سواء لاجهزة 525 او 740 بعدها قم بتفعيل السوفت 
 بالضغط علي زر مانيو menu ثم الضغط علي 9999 ثم الزر الازرق ثم الزر الاصفر ستجد ثلاثة كرات حمراء يرجي تحويلها الي خضراء (تحويل الكروس الي مارك) بالضغط علي ok ثم الخروج وضغط الزر الكحلي هنا ان كنت من حملة السيرفر المجاني سيعمل معك فورا وان لم يعمل فهذا يدل علي انتهاء مدة السيرفر المجاني واللجوء للمدفوع 
 ولتحسين السوفت يرجي ادخال سوفت 11-9 لتفعيل خاصيه الباك اب والسي سي كام لحملة السيرفر المدفوع
 مشاهده ممتعه
*

----------

